# Superbes fonds d'écran Architecturo-futuriste !



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

Simplement pour vous faire connaître le travail de Colossus 72, l'un de mes artistes de prédilection. 

Il propose plusieurs fonds en diverses résolutions, y compris pour les Dual Screens. 

Je vous donne un aperçu ci-dessous, cliquez sur la vignette pour visiter sa galerie. :love:


----------



## divoli (10 Mars 2007)

Hum...


----------



## Alycastre (10 Mars 2007)

Cela oscille entre Orange mécanique et nos futures prisons modèles ..... :sleep:


----------



## zebulon35 (10 Mars 2007)

&#231;&#224; nous pr&#233;pare au prochain &#226;ge de glace ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

Tu sais que ça me plaît .
Merci pour le lien.


----------

